

TechCrunch.com uniques down by ~60% since its AOL sale - lawlit
http://loopplus.tumblr.com/post/7759980680/techcrunch-com-daily-uniques-down-by-60-since-sale-to

======
petercooper
By the same measure, then, Hacker News is down about the same:
[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=news.ycombinator.com&...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=news.ycombinator.com&geo=all&date=ytd&sort=0)

Or, more likely, these trends sites are a waste of time.

~~~
pwr
the scale is a bit bigger though, if you compare them both
[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=news.ycombinator.com%2C+...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=news.ycombinator.com%2C+techcrunch.com&geo=all&date=ytd&sort=0)

edit: but still nothing dramatic i think

------
deckardt
Google Trends data is for search patterns, not unique visitors. It means that
fewer people now search for "techcrunch.com," which is a good thing.

~~~
lawlit
the trends are not "searches" trends, they are "web sites" trends, which gives
you an idea about daily uniques visitors to the site.

~~~
jpalmer
<http://www.google.com/intl/en/trends/about.html#1>

